# Endlers vs guppies?



## briandmiles (Feb 23, 2005)

I think it's like many things, you have to trust your source. If you got your endlers from someone you trust then I'd say they are endlers otherwise they may be hybrids. Some people say guppies and endlers will only produce sterile hybrids while others insist they can be fertile. The females tend to look very similar while the male endlers tend to be smaller. I have also heard stories of people finding endlers in with the feeder guppies (the LFS didn't know the difference). Like I said a the beginning though it comes down to trusting the source.

Brian


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

I have seen feeder guppies that looked suspiciously like Endler's. I wonder if they were hybrid endler/guppies. The one I saw weren't as colorful as my Endler's but had similar features and small patches of color.


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

These ones today were incredibly colorful.
I was tempted to pick up a dozen at $.49 a pop no matter what they were.
But I had nowhere to put them.
That and I'm sure the fish guy would have killed me if I selected single fish out of that seething swarm!


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

eds said:


> These ones today were incredibly colorful.
> I was tempted to pick up a dozen at $.49 a pop no matter what they were.
> But I had nowhere to put them.
> That and I'm sure the fish guy would have killed me if I selected single fish out of that seething swarm!


They guy looked at me crazy when I wanted to buy four feeder guppys, only the colorful ones. Two survived and bred with a female fancy guppy I had, a snake or cobra something or other. The fry are really colorful, much more so than either of the parents.


----------



## platinumpete (Sep 10, 2005)

What are the difference between the two? I can see small color/pattern difference but they pretty much look the same to me. I don't see the point in buying the more expensive Endlers if you could get feeder guppies for 49cent each.


----------



## krazykidd86 (Jul 27, 2005)

They sort of look the similar. But when you compare them side by side. There's a strong color difference. Endlers have more pronounced color, and the color extends into the fin. But some of the colorful feeder guppies look good too. The fishstore people hate to pick out the more colorful guppies in a feed tank. I was thinking about buy $30 for 2 bucks, and cull the non colored out but I felt too racist and unhuman...j/k 

Too each there own! roud:

the KK


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

Maybe the LFS would let you catch your own.


----------



## platinumpete (Sep 10, 2005)

I think people that want endlers really need to read up on how to tell them apart from guppies or else they could be tricked easily. My roommate keeps feeder guppies as food for his oscar. I have seen some really nice looking guppies become oscar food. What a shame.....


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I think native guppies look almost like Endlers, but larger. Years ago my guppies reverted to natives after a few generations, and the Endlers I see now look an awful lot like they did.


----------

